# So how's the new 2010 Madone 6 series ride?



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

No Trek dealer near me has the 6 series Madone in stock atm but I'm pretty sure by now some people now have the new 2010 Trek Madone 6 series. So the question is, how's it ride? stiff? efficient? comfortable? how's it compare to other highend bikes like the Giant TCR Advanced SL? Scott Addict? Look 595? etc.

additionally, do a lot of people ride Trek Madone 6 series?


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

terminus123 said:


> No Trek dealer near me has the 6 series Madone in stock atm but I'm pretty sure by now some people now have the new 2010 Trek Madone 6 series. So the question is, how's it ride? stiff? efficient? comfortable? how's it compare to other highend bikes like the Giant TCR Advanced SL? Scott Addict? Look 595? etc.
> 
> additionally, do a lot of people ride Trek Madone 6 series?


Haven't perrsonally riden a 2010, yet. I've been told slightly more stiff, yet better vert. compliance than the prev model. I *had* a 2008 5.2 and other than crash durability, had no complaints (in about 12k miles and countless vertical feet climbed). Couldn't get what I wanted in Ti for several months, so I ordered a new 6 Series without riding one.

Ask your LBS about factory demo's. There is a trailer filled with 6 Series demo bikes out there somewhere - our small northern calif. city is getting a visit early Nov. I had planned to try out one of the new 6 series bikes, but maybe I'll just be stopping by to see what my new bike is going to ride like.

As to how many people ride Trek 6 Series Madones - who cares. I ride mine for the enjoyment of riding (6k+ miles per yr average), the comfort and fit of the bike (great climber too), the support of the LBS that sells Treks in my town, and Treks customer service/support/warranty. Another current criteria is the frame is made in the USA. Not bashing those made in Asia for quality, just something about having my frame made from aerospace grade carbon (DOD labeled - "NOT FOR EXPORT")....and doing my part to help the US economy.

YMMV.


----------



## kdiddy (Feb 15, 2008)

Look for the "Ride the best" tour to see if it is coming near your town. There's a link to it on the Trek and Fisher sites. I demoed a 6 series with Di2 over the weekend and it was a sweet ride. I also rode a Fisher Chronus with SRAM Red. Both bikes were so much better than my old aluminum Specialized Allez, that it was hard for me to tell much difference between the Trek and Fisher. Both were very efficient and smooth.


----------



## srosenfeld (Sep 21, 2009)

terminus123 said:


> No Trek dealer near me has the 6 series Madone in stock atm but I'm pretty sure by now some people now have the new 2010 Trek Madone 6 series. So the question is, how's it ride? stiff? efficient? comfortable? how's it compare to other highend bikes like the Giant TCR Advanced SL? Scott Addict? Look 595? etc.
> 
> additionally, do a lot of people ride Trek Madone 6 series?


I received my P1 6 series about two weeks ago and have about 400 miles on it, so I can give you some preliminary feedback. I was coming from a very stiff/light frame (a Scott CR-1 Pro), but the Madone is definitely stiffer. In fact, I can document 50+ more watts in power when sprinting. What I wasn't expecting is that the ride is much more plush than the Scott. I am extremely happy with the bike. Now, I just need some good weather so that I can take it for a long ride!


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys! The Madone seems to be a very comfortable ride, but I was just worried about it's rear stiffness and torsional rigidity, since according to the new Tarmac SL3 mini website it seems rather low on the graphs, (I know I shouldn't completey trust the graph but it seems somewhat viable). But I do like the fact it is one of the few carbon frames not made in Asia, has internal cable routing, an integrated Duotrap, looks cool, and it must be doing something right with its history in the Pro Tours. 

Additionally let me explain my situation. I'm looking to buy a new road bike. I'm 5'8" 125lbs, and I'm stuck between the Tarmac SL3 and 2010 Madone 6 series. (If this helps at all


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

terminus123 said:


> Thanks for the info guys! The Madone seems to be a very comfortable ride, but I was just worried about it's rear stiffness and torsional rigidity, since according to the new Tarmac SL3 mini website it seems rather low on the graphs, (I know I shouldn't completey trust the graph but it seems somewhat viable).


From what I been told, the Tarmac mini site is using their data based on the 2009 6-series platform, not the new 2010.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

tbb001 said:


> From what I been told, the Tarmac mini site is using their data based on the 2009 6-series platform, not the new 2010.


actually what's funny is on the mini site, they compare the SL3 with lots of 2009 models (probably since they didn't change), except the Madone 6 series, which is 2010.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

terminus123 said:


> Thanks for the info guys! The Madone seems to be a very comfortable ride, but I was just worried about it's rear stiffness and torsional rigidity, since according to the new Tarmac SL3 mini website it seems rather low on the graphs, (I know I shouldn't completey trust the graph but it seems somewhat viable). But I do like the fact it is one of the few carbon frames not made in Asia, has internal cable routing, an integrated Duotrap, looks cool, and it must be doing something right with its history in the Pro Tours.
> 
> Additionally let me explain my situation. I'm looking to buy a new road bike. I'm 5'8" 125lbs, and I'm stuck between the Tarmac SL3 and 2010 Madone 6 series. (If this helps at all


wait, you are 125 lbs at 5'8" and primarily worried about rear stiffness and torsional rigidity? No disrespect, but I would have generally expected this from 250 lb type rider, not someone who weighs 125. Can I ask you - what are you riding now?


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

55x11 said:


> wait, you are 125 lbs at 5'8" and primarily worried about rear stiffness and torsional rigidity? No disrespect, but I would have generally expected this from 250 lb type rider, not someone who weighs 125. Can I ask you - what are you riding now?


This is what I've been wondering, in high-end road bikes, does super high torsional rigidity and rear stiffness help everyone in efficiency or just the powerhouses???

atm I have a Ridley Damocles,


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

terminus123 said:


> This is what I've been wondering, in high-end road bikes, does super high torsional rigidity and rear stiffness help everyone in efficiency or just the powerhouses???
> 
> atm I have a Ridley Damocles,


I really don't know you or the way you ride, but I suspect that you probably don't generate enough frame-flex for stiffness differences between the two bikes to become a serious issue. But I could be wrong.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

FWIW, I had a similar talk about rigidity and stiffness with my lbs before I got a P1 Madone. (I rode a few Scotts and Cannondales to compare.) The conclusion: I'm 6 ft and about 160; I'm not going to lose power transfer due to flexing the frame (at least not enough to notice). Riders weighing around 200 and up may need to think more about stiffness and rigidity, depending on how they ride.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*really?*



srosenfeld said:


> I received my P1 6 series about two weeks ago and have about 400 miles on it, so I can give you some preliminary feedback. I was coming from a very stiff/light frame (a Scott CR-1 Pro), but the Madone is definitely stiffer. In fact, I can document 50+ more watts in power when sprinting. What I wasn't expecting is that the ride is much more plush than the Scott. I am extremely happy with the bike. Now, I just need some good weather so that I can take it for a long ride!


50+watts? really

first what size frame?


please do tell of these documents which illustrate this!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

50 watts from a bike change? wowsa.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

If you weigh 125lbs, stiffness/efficiency in a frame is not any concern to you, they are all more than stiff enough. Look for ride comfort since they'll all be stiff for your weight and it will be easy to wind up with a frame that feels harsh.

The 2010 Madone is really smooth compared to many of the current carbon bikes since the market has been demanding stiffness over comfort for the last several years. Also consider that the Madones are all available with two headtube lengths per size, that's a nice fit adjustment.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

yea, comfort is very important. However, I heard somewhere rear triangle stiffness isn't really dictated by rider strength but dictates stable control while steering?


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

It's fantastic, my only problem is I can't ride it due to weather issues for the winter.


----------



## gravediggingaditch (Jul 23, 2009)

This past Sunday, i had the opportunity to test out the new Madone 6.5. The Trek demo truck was in town for a charity ride and i took the opportunity to demo the Madone for a century . Coming from a 2002 Trek 5200, there was no comparison. I can't pretend to be an expert in riding as I've been doing it for only about 9 months now so take it for what it is worth. The ride was super smooth on roads that I was used to feeling the vibrations throughout my body . . . my body was greatful. When it came to hitting it up a bridge, the bike responded promptly and without delay taking far less effort than i was used to. I was very pleased with the performance of the bike. The only thing I was not pleased with is the effect this demo is going to have on my bank account as I am now 100% certain I am purchasing a new bike . . . although until i get to ride a few others, I'm not 100% certain of the Madone as I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I came off of a Scott CR1 to a new 2010 Madone 6. I definitely agree with the others about stiffness, but I think the older CR1 was more compliant.. the Madone 6 gives plenty of road feel. I may put some 700x25s on it, but overall I really like it a lot. It is a very stiff bikes and rides accordingly.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

First off, I'm a 42 yr old non-racer that is around 5'-10" and 155 lbs, and live/ride in the foothills/mountains of northern california.

Compared to my old 2008 5.2, the new 6 series is a bit stiffer, but not uncomfortable. So far I'm still running the stock seat and rims, so I'm sure it would be a much softer ride with my "2x century saddle" and my DA/OP rims laced 3x-32 front/rear.


The biggest difference I'm noticing is the perceived center of gravity. My old bike had my head past the bars to tuck downhill and feel stable. My new bike seems to prefer my body weight a bit further back - with my head more or less ever with the bars.


Overall, I only have around 150 miles on mine, but I really like it!!


----------

